# Nokia 2330 PUK code



## geminisnake (Aug 8, 2012)

I have 'inherited' my MIL's phone but the pin is blocked(we tried to guess the pin after she died) and it is asking for the PUK code. PK told me years ago how to find this but I can't remember anymore so can someone tell me how again please 
Thanks.


----------



## audiotech (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.filesaveas.com/puk.html


----------

